# Bedrock Creations



## baksdak (Mar 6, 2008)

I am about to remodel the kitchen, and I have been looking at different granite tile options for the counters. I was messing around on contractortalk.com, and came across bedrock creations. Did a search and only found two people that had used it. Just wondering if anyone on this site has used it, and what is the price like?? 

For the granite I can get at my local supplier:
With regular field granite (12x12) I am looking at about 12 bucks a tile; bullnose edge pieces would be about 20 bucks

Thanks in advance!


----------



## BOLT (May 8, 2008)

Just call or email for a quote. Takes only a minute if you know the number pieces you need or have a drawing with dimensions. With flat rate $95 "To your door" shipping and very competitive product pricing the *Kitchen in a BOX* only costs about 1/3 of an installed slab... and comparable with your local tile pricing with fabricator bullnosing. 

*Bedrock Creations*
*888-LIKE-SLAB* or 888-545-3752
http://bedrockcreations.net


----------

